# HDCP problem



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

I have the VIP622DVR and wondering how to enable HDCP so my HDMI output will work with my 2004 Mitsubishi WD52525.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Charles Fairhurst said:


> I have the VIP622DVR and wondering how to enable HDCP so my HDMI output will work with my 2004 Mitsubishi WD52525.


Unless there is something with your particular setup, I don't believe enabling HDCP is necessary for HDMI to function. Mine is disabled and my HDMI output to a Sony works fine.


----------



## asher (Oct 4, 2004)

Charles Fairhurst said:


> I have the VIP622DVR and wondering how to enable HDCP so my HDMI output will work with my 2004 Mitsubishi WD52525.


HDCP is a requirement imposed by the source, not the destination. So, if you have an HDCP-compliant DVD player and a non-HDCP TV, you're in trouble, because the DVD player is going to be requesting an HDCP handshake before it starts sending data and the TV won't reply. However, if you have an HDCP-compliant TV and a non-HDCP source like the 622, there won't be a request, and everyone should be happy.

Aaron


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

asher said:


> HDCP is a requirement imposed by the source, not the destination. So, if you have an HDCP-compliant DVD player and a non-HDCP TV, you're in trouble, because the DVD player is going to be requesting an HDCP handshake before it starts sending data and the TV won't reply. However, if you have an HDCP-compliant TV and a non-HDCP source like the 622, there won't be a request, and everyone should be happy.
> 
> Aaron


My tv is hdcp compliant. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Unless there is something with your particular setup, I don't believe enabling HDCP is necessary for HDMI to function. Mine is disabled and my HDMI output to a Sony works fine.


My Brother-Inlaw has a new Phillips lcd connected by way of hdmi cable to his dvr and it says his hdcp is enabled Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

asher said:


> HDCP is a requirement imposed by the source, not the destination. So, if you have an HDCP-compliant DVD player and a non-HDCP TV, you're in trouble, because the DVD player is going to be requesting an HDCP handshake before it starts sending data and the TV won't reply. However, if you have an HDCP-compliant TV and a non-HDCP source like the 622, there won't be a request, and everyone should be happy.
> 
> Aaron


I thought both TV and satellite receiver had to be HDCP-compliant Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Both do for HDCP to be enabled. What Asher is saying is if the destination is not HDCP compliant and the source requires HDCP it is a No Go. If your TV is HD compliant then it will do both non-HDCP and HDCP content. That is how I understand it.

What are you seeing? Are you getting anything? From my experience it should be a plug and go situation. No setting anything.

What is the HDMI Test showing. Menu-6-3 HDMI Test. 

ARe you getting any picture? What happens when you put your 622 into 480p mode?


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

There is no way to force (or un-force) HDCP on the 622. As part of the HDMI handshake, it interrogates the target device and enables HDCP if the target supports it. If the target doesn't support it, it's not enabled.

My previous TV, a Sony, didn't support it and HDCP wasn't enabled. My new Pioneer does, so it's now enabled.


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Both do for HDCP to be enabled. What Asher is saying is if the destination is not HDCP compliant and the source requires HDCP it is a No Go. If your TV is HD compliant then it will do both non-HDCP and HDCP content. That is how I understand it.
> 
> What are you seeing? Are you getting anything? From my experience it should be a plug and go situation. No setting anything.
> 
> ...


HDMI test shows that hdcp is unabled. I get no picture or audio if set at 480p,720p or1080i. My tv`s native resolution is 720p. I have a 2004 Mitsubishi DLP WD-52525. I have a feeling this might be an issue with my tv.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

There is a chance that you have a bad 622 (faulty hdmi connector). Try wiggling the connector on the 622 side. Do you have another monitor to test it with?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Marriner said:


> There is a chance that you have a bad 622 (faulty hdmi connector). Try wiggling the connector on the 622 side. Do you have another monitor to test it with?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

This is my third replacement and all four have not worked using hdmi. My tv is a 2004 model. What year is yours?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Post screenshots for all items while selected HDMI test.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Charles Fairhurst said:


> This is my third replacement and all four have not worked using hdmi. My tv is a 2004 model. What year is yours?


Oct 2005 but I go through a Denon 3806 and it's connected to HDMI 1

I have a BluRay connected directly to HDMI2 at 1080p


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

This might be an issue that was resolved when they came out with next years model. If so then I`am screwed.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Charles Fairhurst said:


> This might be an issue that was resolved when they came out with next years model. If so then I`am screwed.


Sounds like it is time to call Mits and see if there is somehting that has to be set-up on your monitor. Hate to say it but it may take a service call from a tech to load an update to it.


----------



## Charles Fairhurst (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks like that will be my next step. Thanks for the reply. I`ll keep you posted on the results.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, where is factual data ? (screenshots)


----------

